# [Closed] Belkin Router USB network printer problem with Ubuntu



## hayes424 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm a newbie, but I installed a Belkin n600 db router with a USB network printer/storage port. I connected a printer to the router and it works fine with XP but I cannot find the printer while i'm running Ubuntu 10.4. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

hayes424 said:
			
		

> i'm running Ubuntu 10.4.


This is a FreeBSD forum. Ask your question on the Ubuntu forums.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2011)

Closed.


----------

